# researchless



## Resistance (25/6/18)

http://news-af.op-mobile.opera.com/...e8a5e9add1a_za?share=1&country=za&language=en

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (25/6/18)

Resistance said:


> http://news-af.op-mobile.opera.com/...e8a5e9add1a_za?share=1&country=za&language=en
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Another article written after an intensive 60 second research sesion.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (25/6/18)

> E-cigarettes, also known as e-vapors or vaporizers, are a battery operated, electronic nicotine system (ENDS) that simulates the experience of traditional smoking. These “vaping” devices emit vaporized nicotine which, instead of being inhaled by the user, is simply held in the mouth and released.



Huh? So by taking lung hits, I've been doing it wrong all this time? Who knew?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stosta (25/6/18)

RichJB said:


> Huh? So by taking lung hits, I've been doing it wrong all this time? Who knew?


Or even MTL vaping. Instead of research the writer just blazed a new trail in vaping.... Hold-it-in-Your-Mouth-Only (AKA HYMO Systems).


----------



## Resistance (25/6/18)

That is what some people believe vaping is and what some people will believe after reading it.
Idiotic vaping misconception.
1.vaping is a battery operated nicotine delivery system
2.vape is held in the mouth and released.


Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (25/6/18)

It is no wonder when you purchace an atty,mod or VG it states on some of the packaging " Contains nicotine".

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------

